# Check out CVA breach plug commercial



## HuntNut (Nov 18, 2009)

This is pretty cool

http://www.bpiguns.com/123dfg/


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Nov 18, 2009)

I sure injoyed that. Don't need a tool.


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that is somthing to look into for sure


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

I have used their wolf for a few years and w/ a touch of anti size every year I can pull the plug....as long as I can get my finger tips in there.
This new system appears to be a tad oversized on the face so as to keep powder residue out of the thread surfaces.
I'd never go that long w/o pulling the plug anyhow....

cw


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a triumph and as long as you keep it clean I can take it out everytime by hand. why would you shoot so many times without cleaning anyway?


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 19, 2009)

I have put my order in for an new Apex.  After watching that video I am really excited about the gun now.  I can't wait.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm going to wait for the Xmas sales... 

Oh yeah- if you Join O'Neill's Legion, you get a $50 off coupon on any CVA rifle.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 19, 2009)

$50?
wow, I got my Wolf on sale at WM for $120...that would have made that gun cheeep.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 21, 2009)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a triumph and as long as you keep it clean I can take it out everytime by hand. why would you shoot so many times without cleaning anyway?



even before I was shooting BH209 I would shoot 40 shots or so at the range without a full cleaning...just a wet patch between shots.  

although I much prefer a TC gun over a CVA, if this breech removes as they say and still seals properly, its a better system.

I have always complained about how the breech on the TC is hard to get to and hard to remove even when you can get to it.  that being said, I just use a wrench for my encore and it works fine


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 21, 2009)

Man I have to get me some of that BH209 and try it. I really dont mind cleaning my gun but that would be cool not to have to work so hard to get the next load seated.


----------



## Underclocked (Nov 25, 2009)

I own an Apex and that video is telling it like it is.   What really isn't shown is how clean the action remains.  

My only concern is the cost of a replacement plug is still unknown to me... but I can't imagine it being more costly than a Triumph or Endeavor plug.

The plug has lots of threads so unscrewing it takes a half-minute or so, but a child could do it easily.   I've fired Swiss 3F behind 497 grain conicals out of mine - no problem at all.  I do put just a touch of grease on the threads but am not at all sure the grease is needed, especially with BH209.

Here's more that I wrote up for those interested http://www.sunrisearchery.com/Apex.htm


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Dec 16, 2009)

I was seriously considering a CVA for next season...until I came across this...

http://randywakeman.com/Muzzleloading_Tragedy_CVA_Menace.htm


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm still working on why you have to have a breech plug "that doesn't require a wrench".

Every threaded tool or application I've ever experienced will seize if it's dirty or corroded enough.

Do the proper maintenance and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 17, 2009)

JetFuelBurner said:


> I was seriously considering a CVA for next season...until I came across this...
> 
> http://randywakeman.com/Muzzleloading_Tragedy_CVA_Menace.htm



thats randy wakeman. Hes been doing this for years as a scare tactic to sell savage muzzleloaders. CVA did have an issue with their breech plugs in the recall 1995-1996 muzzleloaders. Todays CVA is comparable to TC quality, if not better in some departments.

CVA Bergara barrels are also made from the same steel thats used on their centerfire rifles. They have excellent rifles these days.

You see, Henry Ball's son Was injured by a recall year CVA and when randy talked savage into building a smokeless muzzleloader, he took a path of crap talking, scare tactics to get people away from cva.

Notice some of his reviews? He's been shooting/reviewing cva's. If they were so unsafe like he says, He wouldnt be shooting them, now would he?

randy thinks savage is the mashed potatoes and gravy.
http://hpmuzzleloading.com/Alert2.html


----------



## Underclocked (Dec 20, 2009)

"You see, Henry Ball's son Was injured by a recall year CVA and when randy talked savage into building a smokeless muzzleloader"

Randy never talked Savage into building a smokeless muzzleloader that I'm aware of - in fact I don't think he had a thing to do with the design of that rifle - he came along after the fact.   Randy had dern little knowledge of ANY muzzleloader when the Savage was designed.  And I have no knowledge of Henry's son ever being injured by a CVA. 

Do you have a verifiable source for either of those pieces of info?  I don't think so.  

Not that I particularly disagree with anything else you stated but you should really try to get your scales in the middle, FG. 

NOYDB, I'm not sold on the hand-removable breech plug either - but the Apex plug's design does indeed work as claimed.  I still use grease on the threads and keep the threads clean.  My bigger concern about that type plug is their price tag.  Replacement plugs for the Endeavor, Triumph, and probably the Apex (don't know yet) will be far more expensive to replace than a standard breech plug - the question in my mind is "are they worth it?"  

I'm thinking all of them would be good candidates for fitting a cheaply replaced vent liner.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Dec 20, 2009)

FrontierGander said:


> randy thinks savage is the mashed potatoes and gravy.
> http://hpmuzzleloading.com/Alert2.html



Slight correction:  Randy Wakeman thinks _Randy Wakeman_ is the mashed potatoes and gravy.  

He is a former magician and can certainly help you make your money disappear.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Dec 20, 2009)

Underclocked said:


> I'm thinking all of them would be good candidates for fitting a cheaply replaced vent liner.



The Magic Man has you covered UC!  

ht tp://www.randyw akeman.com/savage0.ht m (spaces added intentionally)

"10ML-II Ventliners: The most accurate, longest lasting ventliners ever made: 400% the life! 4 pcs. for $30 Half the carbon!


----------



## Underclocked (Dec 22, 2009)

I was thinking more in terms of the new Lehigh vent liners.  

Animal!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's some details & photos displayed at the 2010 Jan. SHOT Show in Vegas.  Glad to see that CVA will have their Quick Release Breech Plug or QRBP on all their 2010 break open action muzzleloader models.  Saw this on CVA's & Realtree's web sites.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 5, 2010)

HuntNut said:


> This is pretty cool
> 
> http://www.bpiguns.com/123dfg/



Thanks for posting the great video demonstration.

Let's embed the same one I found on youtube posted a week ago.  

(Uh-oh, this is the 1st youtube video I've embedded that failed to display right, except when the forum's new Bowfishing section was created & I worked with Al33, one of the forum Administrators, to turn on & enable embedding videos.  I just tested one I've successfully embedded in a different forum section where it works fine.  I'll find a forum Admin & work with them to fix it on this relatively new Muzzleloading forum section. )

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=305661

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=487342



CVA Optima - New Version

January 28, 2010

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UbA_Y0aPjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UbA_Y0aPjo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>

Showing off the new Re-Designed Optima from CVA. Quick Release Breech Plug, 416 Stainless Steel barrel.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2010)

TEST

<embed src="http://www.cva.com/video/FlowPlayerDark.swf?config=%7Bembedded%3Atrue%2CinitialScale%3A%27orig%27%2CbaseURL%3A%27http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ecva%2Ecom%2Fvideo%27%2Cloop%3Afalse%7D" width="468" height="350" scale="noscale" bgcolor="111111" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" allowNetworking="all" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have never been a fan of the CVA guns. I bought one new in 86. I had 100 round balls that I bought at the same time. I had not shot 1/2 of them when the gun quit  busting percussion caps. Took it to a gunsmith who fixed it but he said it was because of the cheap metal that CVA used to make the parts. I never knowingly bought another CVA gun. Prior to buing the first one I was thinking CVA was American made. They had a big store in Norcross, GA and well the very name is American. Connecticutt Valley? For those of you who will still buy the guns, more power to you. For me, I buy American. Thompson Center Arms!!!! My hat is off to you boys for making the best muzzleloaders and not folding up just because some foreign company made guns cheaper.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 5, 2010)

Mega-Thanks Administrators & Moderators for getting embedded videos working fine in this forum section!!!


----------



## FrontierGander (Feb 5, 2010)

hawg, cva today is excellent quality.  lifetime warranty, reliable, and built strong.


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my CVA APEX... The plug never sticks and it is so easy to clean. It takes longer to clean my center-fire rifle than it does to clean my APEX.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 14, 2010)

If I ever find a muzzloader that shoots and feels better than my TC Encore I will definately buy it.... dont think thats money I'll be spending anytime soon!


----------

